# Chocolate,Chokecherry



## JohnH (Jun 12, 2008)

I make a lot of chokecherry wine and would like to add a chocolate flavor to the chokecherry. I have had chocolate port and it was fabulous.
I make the chokcherry like a dessert wine, sweet and strong.
John


----------



## NorthernWinos (Jun 12, 2008)

Welcome Lavafish [John]...Glad to have you here.

We live in the Northern US and have lots of Chokecherries around here....It makes our very favorite wine...we do ours dry...everyone has different tastes.

They make some coffee flavorings that come in bottles....they are sweet, Chocolate, almond etc......You might try some of that in your wine when serving and see if you like it. I see them at Sam's Club...maybe even WalMart would have them too.

I have been making Chokecherry pancake syrup and been putting some almond extract [for cooking] in it and it tastes great....Bet Chocolate would be good in that too.

Let us know how this turns out for you.


----------



## Wade E (Jun 12, 2008)

If you can not find ny locally George sells this.
<table ="Catalog" id="products" align="center" border="1" bordercolor="#000000" cellpadding="2" cellspacing="0" width="100%"><t><tr><td ="table" align="default" width="2%"><div align="center">19253 </td>
<td width="5%"><div align="center">




</td>
<td width="20%">

Swiss Chocolate Almond


Liquor Quik Extract 20 ml.</td>
<td width="2%"><div align="right">$4.49</td>
<td width="2%">
</td></tr></t></table>


----------



## corn field (Jun 12, 2008)

I have done several chocolate wines. I use 1/2 cup hershies coco powder to 2 cups of must. You put the must in the blender at low speed adding the coco slowly then mix for 2 minuts and add back to ferminter. This is for 1 gallon just multiply by the batch size. There will be a lot of lees in primary and first racking. The chocolate flavor will not be over powering as it is with the extracts.


----------



## Waldo (Jun 12, 2008)

Thanks for the tip corn field. Will have to give that a try on a Port styleI am going to make soon


----------



## corn field (Jun 12, 2008)

Waldo I like a suttle chocolate flavor not one that over powers the original wine flavor. I just opened a bottle of chocolate mandrin wine that has been bottled for a year and it was grrreat! The chocolate flavor was very sutle but up frunt and then the mandren kicked in as it progressed to the back of the mouth. Needles to say I was very pleased with it. I also have a chocolate strawberry rhat I will open next month. Right now I am enjoying a glass of 1 1/2 year old goose berry. *Edited by: corn field *


----------



## NorthernWinos (Jun 12, 2008)

Does the chocolate put an oily film on the top of the wine????

Just curious....seems when I put vanilla beans in wine I can see a bit of an oil slick in the bottling bucket if I look at it to the light....wondering if the cocoa would do that too. It never shows up, just when there is a large exposed surface.


----------



## corn field (Jun 12, 2008)

Havent noticed an oily film on any of the ferminters or carboys


----------



## JohnH (Jun 12, 2008)

Thanks guys great ideas John


----------

